# Glasgow Royal Infirmiry said they don't do egg share



## eliyza (Mar 13, 2006)

Hi, 

Just about to start my first cycle of IVF.  Had back my Hep and HIV and DH and me all neg!

Filled in all the forms and signed away like you do, I had written that I wanted to share any eggs that were viable to share.  

They crossed it out and said they don't do that there.(I am getting this IVF cycle on NHS so no conflict there for them.)



This really suprised me, I have unexplained infertitlity, my dh is swimming well with no probs, so thought I would of been a good bet.  (As much as anyone ever can be....)

Any hoo, just thought I would share this with you.

Very sad I thought.

xxx


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

hi ya

i have to say i think only a limited amount of uk clinics do egg share

i may be wrong however i have been told by a lady on here that no clinic in scotland offers egg share hence why she come to a clinic near myself in the north east as this is her closest clinic (i live about 3-4 hours south of glasgow)

hope this helps and good luck with your up coming tx cycle

MJ
x


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Yep...

I had a clinic appointment in Aberdeen on thursday. I'm not eligible for IVF on the NHS so egg sharing is my only option now.

I know that Aberdeen have applied for egg share but not sought approval yet. I emailed the donor co-ordinator who emailed me back saying that they aren't going to seek approval for the time being and to get in touch in a years time.

Yeah right...I'm gonna be 35 then and too old. I did explain in my email that the demand is there for egg sharing also it would be more convenient for us here up in scotland so that we don't have to go down south for it.

Maybe it could be worth scottish girls wanting to egg share to keep bombarding the hospital fertility clinics with emails stating the point and they may listen if enough pressure is put on. Why should we have to travel 200-400 miles from home when it's viable enough to do on our own doorstep. 

Love

vicki x


----------

